# Umbilical Hernia



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it depends on what sort of hernia it is - good explanation here: http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/umbilical.html


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE the name Poppy...that is adorable!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It was a bit of a cheat really - the breeder called her Puppy, and I wanted a "red" name ... instant name recognition!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

very clever!


----------

